# My other Guys!



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Your pack is beautiful, right down to the smallest member!


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks so much


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

PomPom, All of your pets are gorgeous.


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

Thankyou FuzButz  I think so too! x


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I love your other pets ! great to see another bully breed lover on the forum


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

Thankyou Roxy 
I love Bull breeds  especially APBT, unfortunatly there banned in this country so a Staffie is the next best thing


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

What cuties! I may have to harass you about the Staffies at some point. I think they're really neat dogs!


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

Thankyou  i will be happy to answer any questions i can help you with, they really are great dogs


----------

